# Wo VServer mieten??



## 98romi (21. September 2014)

Hallo PCGHX-Community,

ich würde mir gerne einen VServer mieten.
Es soll ein Minecraft Bukkit Server, ein TeamSpeak3-Server und natürlich TeamViewer drauf laufen, am liebsten wäre mir natürlich Windows.

Der VServer sollte haben:
-RAM: mindestens 12 GB, 16 GB wären aber gut
-CPU: Naja ihr wisst schon was ein Minecraft Server so braucht, theoretisch reichen 2 Kerne mit einer Singlecoreleistung eines heutigen i5, gerne aber auch mehr
-Festplattenspeicher: 100GB reichen normalerweise locker, aber ich glaub so wenig kann man gar net mieten, oder 
-Betriebssystem: am liebsten Windows 7, Windows Server vlt noch, aber ich hab keine Ahnung, wie das dann so von der Kompatiblität so ist.

Hab mal ein bisschen gegoogelt, bin auf netcup.de gestoßen, die Preise fand ich eigentlich ganz gut, was meint ihr, gibts bessere Seiten oder ist netcup.de schon einer der besten??

MFG,
98romi


----------



## Saguya (21. September 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Hallo PCGHX-Community,
> 
> ich würde mir gerne einen VServer mieten.
> Es soll ein Minecraft Bukkit Server, ein TeamSpeak3-Server und natürlich TeamViewer drauf laufen, am liebsten wäre mir natürlich Windows.
> ...




Wie viel Slots brauchst du den für einen TS3-Server und Minecraft server?


----------



## 98romi (21. September 2014)

Geplant sind 32 für den TS3 und 100 Slots für den Minecraft Server.
Da sollten 16GB Ram reichen. Allerdings würden mir mehr Slots schon auch gefallen, je nach der Hardware, was die halt schafft.


----------



## rabe08 (21. September 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> -Betriebssystem: am liebsten Windows 7, Windows Server vlt noch, aber ich hab keine Ahnung, wie das dann so von der Kompatiblität so ist


 
Ganz im Ernst, wer so was schreibt, sollte sich überlegen, ob er zur Zielgruppe "Serverbetreiber/Serveradmin" gehört. Und was willst Du mit Teamviewer auf dem Server?


----------



## 98romi (21. September 2014)

Ich will einfach drauf zugreifen, das ist doch mir egal ob über Teamviewer oder über was anderes, hauptsache ich kann einfach so drauf zugreifen, als wie wenns Teamviewer wär.
Wir schweifen schon wieder völlig vom Thema ab.

Zum ursprünglichen Thema:
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob netcup.de gut is oder ob ich lieber wo anders mieten sollte??


----------



## rabe08 (21. September 2014)

Teamviewer ist die schlechteste Wahl, wenn es um Servermanagement geht. Der Klassiker ist ssh, Plesk wird auch oft von den Providern angeboten. ssh ist die ganz harte Version, die Dir aber ein Maximum an Möglichkeiten gibt. Nimm doch das Anlass, Dich mit Linux vertraut zu machen

Ansonsten bin ich sehr mit Hetzner Online AG und Dedicated Server, virtuelle Server, Hosting - Server4You sehr zufrieden. EDIS - Ihr Partner für professionelles Webhosting. In Österreich und auf der ganzen Welt. ist auch zu empfehlen. Diese drei - nicht als einzige - zeichnen sich durch eine exzellente Anbindung der Rechenzentren aus sowie durch professionelles Personal. Das RZ von Hetzner ist z.B. 12x stärker angebunden als netcup. Das sagt aber eher was über die Anzahl der Server aus, als über die Qualität.

Netcup kannte ich bis jetzt nicht. Ich habe mir die Webseite mal angeschaut. Sieht gut aus, könnte ich mir für einen privaten vServer gut vorstellen. Jetzt kommt ein aber: ich habe mir ein paar erschwingliche Konfigs angeschaut, die setzen da voll auf Linux. Für Windows Server habe ich nur die 180-Tage-Testversion gesehen, d.h. nochmal zahlen für die Lizenz. Und bitte merken: Windows 7 ist KEIN Serverbetriebssystem.

edit: Gerade von netcup-Webseite kopiert: Sie haben Linuxkenntnisse und möchten Ihren Webspace und Ihre Server  selber verwalten und individuell anpassen? Dann sind unsere vServer /  Root-Server das Richtige für Sie!


----------



## Saguya (21. September 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Geplant sind 32 für den TS3 und 100 Slots für den Minecraft Server.
> Da sollten 16GB Ram reichen. Allerdings würden mir mehr Slots schon auch gefallen, je nach der Hardware, was die halt schafft.




Könnte ich dir sogar stellen oh. das du selbst keinen Server mieten musst. Kannst ja bei Interesse ne PM schreiben


----------



## 98romi (21. September 2014)

Wie meinst du das mit "selber mieten"??
Meinst du nen eigenen Server aufmachen oder wie??

Entweder das auf server4you.de ist so teuer oder ich bin zu blöd das zu konfigurieren 

Gibts noch andere gute Seiten??


----------



## Saguya (21. September 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit "selber mieten"??
> Meinst du nen eigenen Server aufmachen oder wie??
> 
> Entweder das auf server4you.de ist so teuer oder ich bin zu blöd das zu konfigurieren
> ...




Ups .. verschrieben  meinte, das du selbst keinen server mieten musst ^^


----------



## 98romi (21. September 2014)

Ja wie, ich soll keinen Server mieten, und was is dann mit dem Minecraft-Server und dem TS3-Server??


----------



## torkol (21. September 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Ja wie, ich soll keinen Server mieten, und was is dann mit dem Minecraft-Server und dem TS3-Server??


 
Ich glaube für dich wäre ein Gameserver besser, da du dich anscheinend nicht auskennst.


----------



## 98romi (21. September 2014)

Ja dann muss ich Teamspeak und Minecraft separat mieten oder??

Außerdem ist dass dann etwas teurer oder??
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, zahlt man da ja praktisch neben Hardware auch pro Slot und 100 Slots sind bestimmt net billig, oder??

Edit:
Hab grad wieder mal gegoogelt und bin auf Host-Unlimited gestoßen. Is das ne gute Seite?
Der Vorteil an der Seite, ist, soweit ich weiß, dass man da auch Windows 7 installieren kann.

2.Edit: Jetz hab ich was tolles gefunden:
https://www.netcup.de/bestellen/produkt.php?produkt=690
Eigentlich perfekt für meine Ansprüche, oder??


----------



## Savant2k14 (21. September 2014)

Hi,

empfehlen kann ich - wegen des guten Services - folgende Anbieter:

Hetzner - Hetzner Online AG: Managed Server Produktmatrix
Mittwald - https://www.mittwald.de/hosting/vserver

Bei beiden Anbietern wirst Du kompetente Leute im Support finden. Bei Deinen Hardwareansprüchen bietet sich m. E. auch eher ein Dedicated Server an. Und da Du scheinbar noch nicht soviel Erfahrung mit Servern hast, rate ich Dir dazu, eine "Managed"-Lösung zu bevorzugen. Das heißt, dass Dein Server von den Admins vor Ort gemanaged wird (Datensicherung usw.). Bei anderen Lösungen musst Du dich im Problemfall selbst kümmern und somit auch wissen, was zu tun ist.

Es versteht sich von selbst, dass man so einen Managed Server nicht zum Dumpingpreis bekommt. Aber die Entscheidung, was Du für dein Hobby letztendlich hinlegen möchtest liegt bei Dir.


----------



## rackcity (22. September 2014)

wenn du dich mit servern nicht auskennst bzw. linux und allem was dazu gehört, rate ich dir dringend davon ab. du machst deinen server schneller zu einer bedrohung als dir lieb ist.

setz dir ne VM auf und lerne dich erstmal an linux rann.

anfangen würde ich mit den gänigen distributionen wie debian,ubuntu,...


----------



## Saguya (22. September 2014)

Wie gesagt, ich kann dir einen TS3 und einen Minecraft Server stellen auf meinen Root-Servern, da musst du nicht extra einen eigenen Server mieten und besonders nicht mit Windows


----------



## BenRo (22. September 2014)

Netcup kann ich nur empfehlen, sehr guter Support.

Würde allerdings auch zu Linux raten.


----------



## 98romi (23. September 2014)

Habe mal geplant, dass ich diesen VServer nehme:
https://www.netcup.de/bestellen/produkt.php?produkt=690

Wie lang ist dass den noch so im Rabatt??

Übrigens steht da auch was von eigenen Images, das heißt dass ich bei denen auch ne .iso von meinem gewünschtem Betriebssystem hochladen kann, oder?? In meinem Falle wäre das immer noch Windows 7. Vlt kann ich mich ja auch mit Windows Server anfreunden, aber da muss ich erstmal schauen.

16GB Ram sollten auch erstmal reichen, hab zwar im Moment schon nen Server gemietet (bzw ein Bekannter hat schon seit längerem einen gemietet und hat mir eben so nen virtuellen Server zur Verfügung gestellt). Möchte aber jetzt ummieten.
Bei meinem Bekannten hab ich 2 Kerne eines i5 760, der Server bei netcup 4 Kerne eines E5 2670v2. Keine Ahnung was da jetzt besser ist (Ihr wisst schon, es heißt ja immer das Java nur 1 Kern nutzen kann, keine Ahnung ob das nun stimmt oder nicht)

Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen ob ich da auch so ne Adresse habe, ihr wisst schon, was ich meine, aktuell ist es ja 84.200.xx.xxx (möchte keine Probleme wegen Werbung bekommen, deswegen hab ich nen Teil der Adresse verdeckt), also so eine Adresse, mit der ich von daheim aus auf den Minecraft-Server oder den TS3-Server auf dem gemieteten Server joinen kann.
Oder muss ich da noch was dazubuchen??
Außerdem gibts auf der Seite soweit ich weiß auch noch die Möglichkeit, ne Adresse aus Buchstaben zu "mieten".
Aber da kenne ich mich überhaupt net aus.

Schlussendlich würde ich euch bitten, mir Tipps zu geben, wie ich die aktuellen Spieler auf dem Server auf den "Umzug" vorbereite.
Ich kann ja net von einem auf den anderen Tag mit ner neuen Adresse daherkommen, hab mir überlegt, 1-2 Wochen davor schon mal was von nem "Umzug" einzublenden, wenn ihr noch weitere Tipps habt, bitte Bescheid geben.

Edit:
Und warum ich mir nicht nen Gameserver miete, ist, weil man da soweit ich weiß auch pro Slot zahlt und ich net im Monat für 100 Slots bezahlen kann und will, ich bin noch Schüler und kann soviel Geld nicht herbringen.


----------



## shadie (23. September 2014)

Du hast das aber schon ganz zu Ende gelesen oder?

Unter Verfügbare Images und Verfügbare CD-Rom´s steht genau beschrieben was du für OS versionen installieren kannst.

Alles LINUX außer bei den CD-Rom´s 180 tage testlizenz Windows server.


Wenn du dich mit linux auskennst dann leg los.

Willst nen Rat von mir?
Wenn das bei deinem bekannten aktuell rund läuft, bleib bei dem!


----------



## BenRo (23. September 2014)

Für konkrete Fragen zu Sonderangeboten, verfügbaren Images usw. würde ich einfach mal bei Netcup anrufen.

Java kann mehr als einen Kern nutzen. Der Minecraft-Server nutzt vielleicht nur einen Kern, das kann sein (Mojang arbeitet wohl in letzter Zeit verstärkt an Multicoreunterstützung, wie weit das beim Server fortgeschritten ist, weiß ich nicht.) Zu TS kann ich nichts sagen.

Die Adresse, die du meinst, heißt IP-Adresse, ja sowas hast du dann.
Domain (Adresse aus Buchstaben) kannst du dir dazu kaufen, die verweist dann per DNS auf die IP-Adresse.

Umzug: Wenn du bisher schon eine Domain hast (z. B. meinlustigerserver.example.com) kannst du die natürlich einfach zu netcup umziehen und sie auf die IP deines neuen Servers zeigen lassen. Wenn deine Spieler bisher per IP auf deinen Server kommen, dann würde ich als Begrüßungsnachricht und ggf. in bestimmten Zeitintervallen (Stündlich?) einblenden, dass bald ein Serverumzug ansteht und wie die Domain/IP-Adresse des neuen Servers lautet; Alternativ ne kleine Infowebseite zum Umzug basteln.

Was spricht dagegen, auf dem Server des Bekannten zu bleiben? Wenns ein Bekannter von dir ist, hast du immer einen Ansprechpartner, der dir keinen Blödsinn verkaufen will, der dir wohlgesonnen ist und der dir hoffentlich auch geduldig Sachen erklärt.

Was spricht dagegen, das Angebot von Saguya anzunehmen?

Evtl. solltest du dich ein bisschen belesen, bevor du einen Server anbietest (Was ist eine IP, wie funktioniert DNS, wie funktioniert ein Domainumzug, usw. usf.). Es gibt online übrigens ein paar interessante Diskussionen zu Linux vs. Windows 7 für einen Minecraftserver, z. B. hier:
Linux or Windows 7 for minecraft server? - Server Administration - Server Support - Support - Minecraft Forum - Minecraft Forum


----------



## Jimini (23. September 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Außerdem gibts auf der Seite soweit ich weiß auch noch die Möglichkeit, ne Adresse aus Buchstaben zu "mieten".
> Aber da kenne ich mich überhaupt net aus.





shadie schrieb:


> Willst nen Rat von mir?
> Wenn das bei deinem bekannten aktuell rund läuft, bleib bei dem!


 Sehe ich genauso.



98romi schrieb:


> Schlussendlich würde ich euch bitten, mir Tipps zu geben, wie ich die  aktuellen Spieler auf dem Server auf den "Umzug" vorbereite. Ich kann  ja net von einem auf den anderen Tag mit ner neuen Adresse daherkommen,  hab mir überlegt, 1-2 Wochen davor schon mal was von nem "Umzug"  einzublenden, wenn ihr noch weitere Tipps habt, bitte Bescheid geben.


Ich habe meinen Linux-Mailserver Anfang des Jahres wie folgt migriert:
- möglichst aktuellen Datenbestand rüberkopieren
- Mailserver auf dem alten Server stoppen
- nochmal alle Mails mit rsync differentiell rüberkopieren
- Mailserver auf dem neuen Server starten
- mit xinetd alles, was auf nem bestimmten Port reinkommt, an den neuen Server weiterleiten
-> Downtime unter 2 Minuten
Nach einem halben Tag oder so war dann auch die neue IP-Adresse unter der alten Domain verfügbar, so dass ich das alte System herunterfahren konnte. So in der Art sollte das ja auch bei Minecraft möglich sein - ggf. vorher eine Rundmail oder sowas rumschicken, in welcher die neue Adresse steht.

ABER: ich rate dir dringend dazu, mit sowas erstmal klein anzufangen. Ein Root-Server (erst Recht mit Windows) ist nicht unbedingt das, was man jemandem ohne Administrationserfahrung in die Hände drücken sollte. Damit möchte ich dich weder beleidigen noch deine Kompetenzen grundsätzlich in Frage stellen. Aber schlecht konfigurierte, gleichzeitig aber fett ausgestattete Systeme an einer dicken Anbindung sind der Grund, warum ans Internet angeschlossene durchgehend mit ungültigen Anfragen, Portscans und sonstigen "Angriffen" überzogen werden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## bingo88 (23. September 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> ABER: ich rate dir dringend dazu, mit sowas erstmal klein anzufangen. Ein Root-Server (erst Recht mit Windows) ist nicht unbedingt das, was man jemandem ohne Administrationserfahrung in die Hände drücken sollte. Damit möchte ich dich weder beleidigen noch deine Kompetenzen grundsätzlich in Frage stellen. Aber schlecht konfigurierte, gleichzeitig aber fett ausgestattete Systeme an einer dicken Anbindung sind der Grund, warum ans Internet angeschlossene durchgehend mit ungültigen Anfragen, Portscans und sonstigen "Angriffen" überzogen werden.


 Genau hier liegt nämlich auch ein potentielles Problem. Du bist als Betreiber des Servers 100% dafür verantwortlich, was damit passiert. Wenn dir die Kiste gehackt wird, weil du die nicht ausreichend abgesichert hast, kannst du unter Umständen auch für entstandene Schäden haftbar gemacht werden.


----------



## Lt.Ford (23. September 2014)

Tut mir leid, aber lass es einfach. Ein weiterer Server im Botnetz muss echt nicht sein...
Wenn man sowas schon liest: _"Ich will einen Server mit Windows 7 und Teamviewer, und so eine Adresse mit lustigen Zahlen, damit ich drauf zugreifen kann."_

Dir fehlt es an fundamentalem Basiswissen. Wenn du nichtmal weißt, was eine IP-Adresse ist, dann bist du als Serverbesitzer einfach nicht geeignet.


----------



## 98romi (23. September 2014)

Für den Fall dass ich jetz wirklich zu Linux greifen muss:
Welches ist für einen Minecraft-Server, einen TS-Server das beste? 

Und wenn man eh nur die ausgewählten Betriebssysteme installieren kann: 
Was bringt das Hochladen von Images dann überhaupt, wenn man eh nur die ausgewählten Betriebssysteme installieren kann???


----------



## shadie (23. September 2014)

Es hat dir nie jemand gesagt dass du images hochladen kannst.
Du hast das geschrieben und ich habe dir gleich geschrieben welche images der Betreiber dir nur anbietet.
Zudem kommen da viele nur in der kleinsten Ausführung, sprich keine farbenfrohe Oberfläche, nur Konsole!

Welches linux dafür geeignet ist?
Alle wenn man sich damit auskennt.....

ich glaube du tust dir echt einen gefallen wenn du bei deinem bekannten bleibst, das meint hier auch echt niemand böse aber ich betreibe schon seit Jahren einen Homeserver weil ich mich an VServer oder dedizierte Server in Rechenzentren einfach nicht rantraue.

Und ich kann von mir behaupten, dass ich eigentlich schon etwas bewandert in der Sache bin. und auch Grundkenntnisse in Linux habe.

- Was zahlst du denn aktuell bei deinem bekannten?
- Der MC Server nutzt ja nur einen Kern und TS3 verbraucht gleich mal gar nix.
- Wie viele Leute spielen dann maximal auf dem aktuellen Server?
- Lohnt sich das überhaupt?
- Willst du diese Kosten denn als SCHÜLER echt alle alleine stemmen?
- Denkst du wirklich, dass du in absehbarer zeit einen MC Server für 100 Slots brauchst?!?!das ist schon ne richtige Hausnummer! da kommen aktuell ganz große MC Server nur ran.


----------



## 98romi (23. September 2014)

Könnte dieser Link meine "Rettung" sein??
https://forum.netcup.de/administrat...m-server/6259-windows-7-auf-kvm-installieren/

Edit:
Es zahlen 4 Leute:
Ich
2 Freunde
Mein Vater


----------



## BenRo (23. September 2014)

Was Images/Installationsoptionen angeht: Ruf bei Netcup an und frag. Die Hotline ist kostenlos und kam mir bisher sehr kompetent vor. Wenn du nicht anrufen willst, gibt es einige Foren von Netcup:
Gameserver-Forum:
https://forum.netcup.de/administration-eines-server-vserver/gameserver-vserver/
Fragen vor dem Kauf-Forum:
https://forum.netcup.de/netcup-intern/fragen-vor-dem-kauf/
Edit: Das schrieb ich, bevor ich den Beitrag von dir (über diesem) las.

Welches Linuxsystem es ist, sollte egal sein. Ich persönlich komme am Besten mit Debian und Debian-basierten Linuxdistributionen zurecht, das ist wie bei so vielem Geschmackssache. Hilfreich ist, eines zu wählen, das eine große Userbasis und somit guten Support (Wikis, Foren, usw.) hat.

Das Beste zum Linux lernen ist meiner Erfahrung nach, indem man erstmal mit seinem eigenen privaten System auf Linux umsteigt. Dabei lernt man automatisch schon die ein oder anderen Basics. Nächster Schritt ist dann, das eigene System zu verstehen, also z. B. "Wie installiere ich etwas per Konsole?", "Wie ist das Dateisystem aufgebaut?", "Wo finde ich Hilfe zu einem Befehl?". Dann kann man sich die Interna von Netzwerken und ihrer Konfiguration ansehen (IP-Adressen, DNS, DHCP, ...). Dann noch lernen, wie man ssh bedient und die Linux-Verstehen-Seite ist ausreichend abgedeckt. Die Minecraft-Server-Verstehen-Seite ist bei dir wohl sowieso abgedeckt, weil du ja bereits einen betrieben hast. Der Rest ist learning-by-doing und sich dabei über relevante Themen (Sicherheitsbedrohungen, Änderungen an den verwendeten Diensten, etc.) auf dem laufenden halten.

Entweder du hast ernsthaftes Interesse daran, das alles zu lernen - dann wäre ein sinnvoller Einstieg evtl. erstmal einen Server zu Hause stehen zu haben, der nur im eigenen lokalen Netzwerk erreichbar ist und daran zu üben - oder du sagst "Ich will das alles nicht lernen, ich will nur, dass es läuft!" Das ist auch völlig ok und nachvollziehbar, dann hast du mehrere Optionen: Du bleibst bei deiner bisherigen Lösung oder du erkundigst dich bei Netcup (oder einem anderen Anbieter) danach, was ein Managed Server mit Windows 7 kosten würde oder du beißt halt in den sauren Apfel und zahlst viel Geld für genau auf den Anwendungsfall Minecraft+Teamspeak spezialisierte Anbieter


----------



## Jimini (23. September 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Könnte dieser Link meine "Rettung" sein??
> https://forum.netcup.de/administrat...m-server/6259-windows-7-auf-kvm-installieren/


Spiel' das lieber erstmal alles zuhause in einer virtuellen Maschine durch. Wenn du das Gefühl hast, das System sicher im Griff zu haben, kannst du es online umsetzen. 
Ich kann gut verstehen, dass du das Projekt "eigener Server" nicht einfach so hinwerfen willst, aber die ganzen Contra-Argumente kommen einfach daher, dass Serveradministration in den meisten Fällen unterschätzt wird - vor allem der Zeitaufwand, den man NACH der Installation aufbringen muss. Ich sitze pro Woche geschätzt eine Stunde an meinen beiden Kisten, das ist aber auch nur so wenig, weil ich eine relativ aufwändige Monitoring- und Logwatch-Lösung fahre. Und gerade wenn es irgendwo fett hakt, wird es sehr sehr zeitaufwändig - ich habe schon einige Situationen gehabt, in denen ich erst morgens gegen 4 ins Bett bin, weil es irgendwo gehörig klemmte, der Mailserver aber so schnell wie möglich wieder auf die Beine kommen musste.

Und ich habe vorher rund 7 Jahre "im Trockenen", also an Homeservern "geübt".

Ich arbeite momentan an einem Linux-Server-Guide, aber das dauert noch eine Weile, bis das fertig ist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## 98romi (23. September 2014)

Und wie ist das mit dem Windows Server 2008/2012, das man auch installieren könnte, was passiert dann nach den 180 Tagen?? Oder muss man einfach ne Lizenz kaufen, aktivieren und gut ist oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen??


----------



## shadie (23. September 2014)

genau so wie bei einem WIndows 7 auch.
Du wirst nach 180 Tagen aufgefordert einen Key einzugeben, wenn das nicht passiert verweigert Windows irgendwann den Start bis der Key hinterlegt wird.

Hier mal Preise für die Serversysteme:

Windows server 2012 | Geizhals Deutschland

Windows Server 2008 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## 98romi (23. September 2014)

Das kostet 500 Euro?!?!


----------



## DOcean (23. September 2014)

ja das ist halt ein Server OS und kein Desktop OS, daher nimm Linux das ist umsonst...


----------



## ebastler (23. September 2014)

Ich hab jetzt seit Januar einen Bay Trail Quadcore mit 8GB RAM als Homeserver laufen. FTP, MC und TS. Mein Tipp, Kauf dir so was. Ein Debian-Derivat drauf, die kamen mir damals beim Linux-Einstieg am Einfachsten vor. Ich hab momentan Ubuntu Server, ist aber schlussendlich egal, jede Distribution tut, was du brauchst. Hauptsache ohne GUI. Und dann lernst du mal Linux. Das ist nicht so einfach, aber man hat den Dreh bald raus.

Dann, sobald du das System gut beherrschst, kannst du umsteigen.

Ach ja, ich hab übrigens was für dich. Ein kleines Skript (150 Zeilen oder so^^), das ich für meinen Server geschrieben hab. Da kann man mit einem Skript in einer Idiotensicheren Umgebung MC und TS verwalten. Also, Server starten, abschalten, und bei Minecraft auch mit 60s Vorwarnung herunterfahren.


----------



## 98romi (23. September 2014)

Ja aber was könnte denn passieren wenn ich einfach ne Windows 7 iso-Datei hochlade und die innerhalb der nächsten 30 Tage einfach aktiviere??

Im Moment hab ich auf dem Server meines Bekannten auch Windows 7, ich und mein Vater möchten halt jetz selber mal mieten, mein Vater hat ja auch schon sehr viel Erfahrung im Bereich IT, man kanns ja mal mit Windows 7 probieren, oder gibts da nen Haken an der Sache außer dass Windows 7 halt net für Server geeignet is, aber hauptsache es läuft.

Und da ja nicht bloß ich auf den Server zugreifen muss, sondern auch mein Vater und meine beiden Freunde, wäre es halt mit TeamViewer auch sinnvoll. 

Oder man könnte ja auch einfach Linux nehmen und auf dem PC dann virtuell Windows 7 laufen lassen, das sollte ja auch gehen, oder??

Edit:
@ebastler:
Sorry dass ich jetz net ganz mitkomme  Nen Homeserver Zuhause machen is halt etwas problematisch, weil net jeder auf unser Netzwerk Zuhause zugreifen soll (sagt auch mein Vater) und wir halt nur ne 16000er-Leitung haben (16MBit down, 1MBit up).
Oder versteh ich jetz grundlegend was falsch??


----------



## BenRo (23. September 2014)

Wenn du Linux laufen lässt und darauf virtuell Windows 7 hast du das schlimmste aus beiden Welten: Du musst Linux lernen und mit allen Nachteilen von Virtualisierung leben. Sehe nicht, wie das dir weiterhilft.

Mit ssh können problemlos mehrere Benutzer gleichzeitig auf ein Linuxsystem zugreifen.


----------



## 98romi (23. September 2014)

Aber zu dem was ich oben geschrieben habe:
Ginge das jetzt ein theoretisch mit Windows 7 (mal abgesehen von der Sicherheit)??


----------



## shadie (23. September 2014)

Aha also auf einem virtuellen System noch mal ein virtuelles System einrichten?

Sorry aber an der Stelle bin ich raus 

- Homeserver kannst mit 16K Leitung und angeblich 100 Usern gleichzeitig voll vergessen.
- Für 100 user kommst du mit 16GB nicht weit, das dürfen gerne 24GB sein
- Was auch noch in den Sternen steht ist ob der Xeon 100 Slots überhaupt mit macht.

Und jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische!
Wie viele Leute spielen aktuell drauf?

Wenns aktuell doch nur 25 oder 50 sind, tu dir einfach den gefallen und miete einen gameserver bei einem der bekannteren Anbieter.
TS3 Server bekommste dort für nen Appel und nen Ei hinterher geschmissen.

MC Server für 25 personen kostet bei z.b. Nitrado 18,50 €.
Dann hast du aber auch die Garantie, dass du nix mehr großartig machen musst.
Dass das Ding sicher ist
Und dass du immer mindestens diese 25 Spieler bedienen kannst.

bei einem VServer kann das auch mal anders aussehen.

Du hast aus meiner Sicht aktuell leider einfach noch nicht die Kenntnisse einen VServer ordentlich zu verwalten.....ist wie gesagt nicht böse gemeint aber so kommts eben rüber, denke mit der Meinung bin ich nicht alleine.



Windows 7 für einen Server ist einfach Käse, ein Server OS soll möglichst stabil laufen um Downtimes zu vermeiden.
Das bekommst du mit Windows 7 nicht.

ich habe daheim auch einen Server stehen (siehe Signatur), hatte zu beginn Windows 7 drauf.
Alle 3-5 Werktage hat er sich aufgehangen.
Seit Windows Server 2012 passiert das nicht mehr.


Linux wäre hier echt ideal, dafür darfst du dich aber richtig ordentlich einlesen!
Mir hat da leider die zeit für gefehlt.


----------



## bingo88 (23. September 2014)

Grundsätzlich läuft Windows 7 auch auf einem "Server", es ist halt nur nicht darauf ausgelegt. Ich hatte viele Jahre ein XP Professional als "Homeserver" in einer VM laufen, 24/7. Wenn man das nicht zumüllt läuft das auch stabil. Beim Consumer-Windows fehlen dir allerdings ein paar Features wie Remote-Wartung (bei einer VM geht das eventuell noch über den VM-Host z. B. per VNC). Und mehrere User gleichzeitig ist auch so eine Sache. Man kann das zwar irgendwie ans Laufen bekommen, aber das ist eigentlich alles nicht vorgesehen.

VM in einer VM kannst du bei den günstigen VMs oft auch vergessen, da das in der Regel keine Bare-Metal-VMs (Hyper-V, ESXi) sind, sondern die laufen innerhalb des Host-OS (so ne Art Paravirtualisierung). Bin mir momentan nicht mal sicher, ob das technisch überhaupt machbar ist. Wenn man schon keine eigenen Kernelmodule nutzen kann, warum dann nested virtualization ^^


----------



## Jimini (23. September 2014)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich läuft Windows 7 auch auf einem "Server", es ist halt nur nicht darauf ausgelegt.


 Vor allem ist es irre nervig, einmal im Monat nach den Updates die Kiste rebooten zu dürfen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## seekerm (23. September 2014)

Nur so, wie kommt ihr jetzt auf Virtualisierung. Ich sehe keinen Bedarf seitens des TE.
Aber ja, Windows 7 als Server OS ist nicht die beste Idee. Eigentlich würde ich nichtmal Windows 2008/2012 als ServerOS empfehlen, da sehr unflexibel und Resourcenverbrauch ist auch tendentiell deutlich höher als headless Linux-Derivat.
Fürs "Üben" genügt auch soetwas wie Raspberry Pi oder Bananna Pi.
Was Vorkenntnisse und Risiken anbelangt schließe ich mich dem bereits Gesagten an.


----------



## Lt.Ford (23. September 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Im Moment hab ich auf dem Server meines Bekannten auch Windows 7, ich und mein Vater möchten halt jetz selber mal mieten, mein Vater hat ja auch schon sehr viel Erfahrung im Bereich IT


 
Wenn er Erfahrung hat, warum will er dann Windows 7 mit Teamviewer?
Verstehe nicht, warum du so extrem auf Windows 7 eingesessen bist, ein Windows Server mit Remotedesktop ist rein von der Oberfläche her gesehen nicht anders, nur halt unter der Oberfläche millionenfach besser^^

Wenn dein Vater also wirklich Ahnung hat, dann soll er dir erstmal etwas Grundwissen vermitteln, eine IP-Adresse als "so ein paar Zahlen" zu beschreiben klingt allerdings eher nach dem Gegenteil


----------



## hacky998 (23. September 2014)

Vergiss das lieber mal mit dem vServer. 
Was man so in Deinen Texten liest, lässt darauf schließen, dass keine der an Deinem Vorhaben beteiligten Personen, einschließlich Dir, mit Servern in einer solchen Größenordnung vertraut ist. Darauf hätte Dich Dein Vater aber auch von Anfang an hinweisen sollen, falls er sich im IT-Bereich, und vor allem in dem Bereich, in dem wir uns gerade befinden auskennt. 
Die Sicherheit eines Servers sollte auf keinen Falls außer Acht gelassen werden. Da muss nur ein halbwegs gescheiter "Hacker" kommen und schon hat er Vollzugriff auf Deinen Server, im schlimmsten Fall merkst Du nicht einmal, dass er Zugriff hat. Und wenn es hart auf hart kommt, werden über Deinen Server fleißig Raubkopien oder sonstige illegale Dinge verteilt. Und dann muss Dein Vater dafür gerade stehen, da Du selber noch keine 18 Jahre bist, was ich vermute, da Du noch Schüler bist. 
Ich kann Dir aus knapp dreijähriger Erfahrung im Bereich Minecraft Server und alles was damit in Berührung gerät, absolut von einem vServer oder größerem abraten. 
Es gibt sehr gute Gameserver Anbieter, welche auch nach RAM und nicht nach Slots bezahlt werden. Und bitte lass Nitrado außen vor, weil das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis absolut nicht stimmt. 
Ein Gameserver Anbieter, bei dem ich gerade für meinen Serverumzug rumteste ist Serverbiz. 
Sehr performante Server mit sehr gutem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und noch dazu exzellenter Support. 
Auch bei Living-Bots bezahlst Du nur nach RAM und auch dort (laut diversen Bewertungen und Meinungen aus unterschiedlichsten Quellen) soll der Support sehr gut sein, aber der Preis ist dementsprechend auch höher. 
Bei beiden genannten Anbietern bekommst Du auch kostengünstig einen TeamSpeak Server. 
Bei Serverbiz kannst Du Dir auch direkt eine Domain (diese leitet auf Wunsch direkt auf die IP-Adresse Deines Minecraft und TeamSpeak Servers weiter [z.B. Ist dann meinserver.de die Adresse Deiner beiden Server]) mieten.
Mache Dich am besten mehr bekannt mit allgemeinen Begriffen wie IP-Adresse, DNS, Nameserver usw. 
Ich kann Dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass es schonmal richtig war, dass Du Dich nicht direkt ins Geschehen hineingestürzt hast, sondern erstmal nachgefragt hast. 
Ich war selber in Deiner Situation und wollte mit meinen Diensten (Minecraft Server, TeamSpeak Server und Website) auf einen vServer umziehen. Auch die Leute in dem Forum (das Forum war noch dazu genau darauf spezialisiert) rieten mir sofort davon ab, da ich auch keine Linux Kenntnisse bzw. zu wenige Kenntnisse in dem Bereich hatte. 
Auch ich bin noch Schüler und kann mich in Deine Denkweise hineinversetzen. 
Und Windows 7 auf einem Server laufen zu lassen ist wohl auch Käse und ein einfaches Antivirenprogramm wird Dich nicht annähernd vor den Gefahren dort draußen im Serverwesen schützen können.
Und Windows Server wird bei Dir wohl finanziell nicht in Frage kommen. Und die ganze Zeit mit einer grafischen Benutzeroberfläche bei Servern rumzueiern ist auch nicht das Wahre, aber da kenne ich mich widerrum nicht allzu gut aus, da es auch für mich kein Thema war und ist, aufgrund des höheren Preises. 

Ich hoffe, dass ich nichts vergessen habe und Dir einen kleinen Einblick in diese Sache geben könnte.


----------



## BenRo (23. September 2014)

seekerm: Wir sind da nicht draufgekommen, sondern raten mehr oder weniger vehement davon ab. Der TE hats vorgeschlagen:


> Oder man könnte ja auch einfach Linux nehmen und auf dem PC dann  virtuell Windows 7 laufen lassen, das sollte ja auch gehen, oder??


Ich frage mich nach wie vor:
- Was spricht gegen Seguyas Angebot?
- Was spricht dagegen, einfach mal eine kostenlose Hotline anzurufen und den Hoster zu fragen, ob Windows 7 dort erlaubt/möglich ist, wie mans auf den Server kriegt, obs was extra kostet usw. usf.?
- Was spricht gegen einen der vielen TS/Minecraft-Host-Anbieter, die sich genau darauf spezialisieren?
- Gabs technische Probleme beim Server des Bekannten (zu wenig Platz/zu wenig Rechenleistung/schlechte Erreichbarkeit), oder warum soll genau gewechselt werden ('ich will jetzt selber mieten' ist ja nicht wirklich ein Grund)?
- [hier die Fragen von shadie einsetzen]?


----------



## seekerm (23. September 2014)

BenRo schrieb:


> seekerm: Wir sind da nicht draufgekommen, sondern raten mehr oder weniger vehement davon ab. Der TE hats vorgeschlagen


K habs wohl überlesen, dann will ich nichts diesbezüglich gesagt haben. xD


----------



## Jimini (23. September 2014)

BenRo schrieb:


> - Was spricht gegen Seguyas Angebot?


 Ohne jemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber so eine Geschichte würde ich niemals bei einem betreiben, den ich nicht wirklich gut kenne. Nicht nur, weil man die Kompetenz der Person kaum einschätzen kann, sondern weil man kaum Handlungsmöglichkeiten hat, wenn es mal Probleme geben sollte.

MfG Jimini


----------



## BenRo (23. September 2014)

Wüsste trotzdem gerne den Grund. Kann ja auch sein, dass die beiden schon per PN kommuniziert haben und es ein eher technisches Problem ist. Wobei wir dann evtl. helfen könnten, es zu lösen.


----------



## 98romi (28. April 2015)

7 Monate sind vergangen. Bin mittlerweile etwas schlauer als damals 

Würde immernoch gerne bei Netcup mieten.
https://www.netcup.de/vserver/

Entweder die Variante L oder die XL.

Als Betriebssystem könnte man dann Debian oder Ubuntu nehmen (was wäre denn geeigneter??).
Danach könnte man mit dem VServerControlPanel (VCP) sein eigenes Image nehmen (Ich hoffe ich verstehe da jetzt nichts falsch.)

Mit dem VCP kann ich dann theoretisch jedes Betriebssystem installieren, dass ich möchte, oder??
Images können soweit ich weiß per FTP hochgeladen werden.

Sollte ich etwas falsch verstanden haben, bitte sagt es mir


----------

